# Free wifi tether for your D3



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

I hadn't seen this posted yet so I thought I would link you guys to it. I had nothing to do with it, just sharing. Thanks TBH!

I have successfully done this to my phone and the hack works perfect. Looks harder then it is, enjoy.

Via XDA: http://goo.gl/FlX2C

~Transmitted via D3 using RootzWiki Donate~


----------



## Meibs (Jun 11, 2011)

Hell yes! Will def. Give this a try tomorrow night when I get home!!


----------

